# Boots Parentling Club



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,
Sorry if this is in the wrong place.....

I was just wondering, with the Boots Parenting Club (Advantage Card) there is an offer of a free change bag when you buy nappies. This use to be just on new born nappies but is now extended to Active Fit nappies too, does anyone know what size back it is you need to buy to receive this offer as I can't find it anywhere??

(I'm sure there was a tread on this on here but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi.

I've actually emailed boots about this. The free bag is only given with new born size. It turns out the free bag is supplied by pampers and they have dictated which size. I've suggested to boots that they make an option to put 'adopted' so we can offers that are valid for us.

xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes it has now changed so it's only pampers newborn or sensitive. Unless you know of a new baby that u can give nappies too it's not as good an offer. 
I've picked up another as good enough bag for a second one for GPs.

It is a bit rubbish of pampers I must say and Boots should be more willing to accommodate.
X


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for replies...
On boots website it states Pampers new born OR ANY Pampers Active Fit. 

Since posting this, i have used the boots online chat and spoke to someone and he confirmed it was any size active fit too to receive the offer. Also I ended up googling and found the code to use to receive the offer. It all seems to of gone through online.....so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Woops I may of messaged online again to boots and asked the questions... it is someone else I am getting the response from and they are giving totally different answers., Telling me its for 0-3months. Where as the person before told me it was ANY active fit nappies.
So to this second person I asked if they would 'adjust this to INCLUDE people who adopt as its hugely unlikely a 3month old would be adopted or are we going to be discriminated against'
To which I got....... 'No not at all, if you would like to get the Free Changing Bag and your child is not 0-3 months then let us know we can still make sure you receive the bag. I will notify the Parenting Club Team of your suggestion so that changes can be made to the scheme'

I'm not really sure anyone knows what they are doing....that or people really don't like the word discrimination lol x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I emailed them about the same thing a couple of months ago. The website said active fit but the voucher said new born. I said I felt I'd been given a bad first impression about them for the same reasons as you. Their customer services called and said I'd been sent the wrong voucher, for a parent with a new born and she'd send me the correct one (I assume parents of birth children don't always register straight away do they?)

I will be honest I can't remember if it came or not. By that time I wasn't bothered for the bag after all! 

Boots didn't seem particularly bothered they'd potentially hurt my feelings anyway


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Exactly the same happended to me. I'm still waiting after complaining several times and being assured each time that i could take up the offer and the voucher was on its way. He'll be doing his a-levels by the time it arrives....if ever!!!


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

I asked in my local store about this as our new LO is 17 months.  First time I asked I was told it included the active fit and boots up to stage 4, but we didn't have her then so didn't get it.  When I went back with her and asked if there was a restriction on size the lady checked with supervisor and said any was fine.  
The other option is to ask if you can only get a size that is too small, can you exchange them at a later date.  I agree though, it's totally discriminatory.


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Just to update....nappies and FREE change bag arrived today!! I ordered size 4 active fit knowing these will be plenty bit enough when LO is finally home with us!...O and I ordered the smallest pack I could (24pck) 
I used this code if anyone is interested PCCB22


----------

